# hdhomerun or tv tuner hme streaming



## proudx (Sep 16, 2008)

I tell you what would be really neat is if we could figure out a way to tap into HDhomerun streams or a local hdtv tuners tv tuner off a htpc and stream to the tivo series 3.

This would literally allow you to watch and a 3rd,4th,5th,etc hd tuner while two in the S3 are actively recording.

like an HME media extender app or a HME sagetv extender app.


----------



## Allanon (Nov 2, 2005)

HME/VLC Video Streamer can probably do it. I was able to stream my WinTV capture card using that program. If VLC can be used to view the stream then the HME/VLC video streamer should work.


----------

